# Cobra Golf Introduces King Cobra Speed Ld And Speed Pro Drivers



## Butz

High MOI Drivers featuring the largest face area available for maximum distance, accuracy and forgiveness

CARLSBAD, CA (February 15, 2007) “ The walk down the fairway is about to get longer thanks to the new King Cobra Speed LD and Speed Pro Drivers and Fairway Metals from Cobra Golf. The Speed LD and Pro are the longest, straightest most forgiving metals ever offered from Cobra.

"LD stands for Limit Dimensions, which means we've pushed this club head to the very edge of USGA size regulations," said Jeff Harmet, President, Cobra Golf. "By maximizing the length and width we have achieved a Moment of Inertia value of 5,000 which is as high as any all-titanium driver in the market today. What separates the Speed LD from other high MOI drivers is: 1) The largest face area in golf with a Milled Dual-Rhombus Face Insert for our Hottest 9 Points and, 2) Our exclusive Speed Tuning technology which is designed to generate faster ball speeds for all player types."

KING COBRA SPEED LD DRIVERS

King Cobra Speed LD drivers feature the maximum USGA allowable club head length and width. With a 5,000 inertia value, Speed LD drivers have among the highest MOI of any all-titanium driver. In addition, they feature the largest face in golf with a milled dual rhombus face insert for maximum accuracy and distance across the Hotter 9 Points. Speed LD Drivers also include the exclusive Speed Tuning technology which optimizes ball speeds for all player types. Speed LD Drivers will begin shipping on March 1 with a suggested retail price of $375.


Speed LD F
View Hi-Res image Speed LD F - Profile
View Hi-Res image Speed LD M
View Hi-Res image


Speed LD Driver Technology:

* Limit Dimensions - In order to optimize CG location, the club head dimensions were pushed to the very edge of USGA size regulations: 5" x 5". This moves the center of gravity lower and further back resulting in high MOI and a high, draw bias trajectory to promote longer, straighter drives.
* Fastback Crown with Deep Dimples - “ Adding deep dimples and increasing the slope of the crown from front to back allows the center of gravity to move lower and further back for higher MOI and launch. The crown and skirt are manufactured to an ultra-thin 0.024â€� which also helps lower the center of gravity and increase the MOI.
* Extremely High MOI - Speed LD Drivers have an inertia value of 5000, which means higher ball speeds, more consistent spin rates and launch conditions on off-center hits. The result is a more consistent ball flight, higher trajectory and greater carry distance.
* Largest Face Area with Milled Dual Rhombus Face Insert - “ At 4.75" x 2.4" the Speed LD's face is the largest face in golf. Combined with the patented Milled Dual-Rhombus design, the face generates higher ball speed across all 9 points on the clubface. 

Driver Model Lofts Length Face Angle Swing Weight Shaft Type Stock Flex
Speed LD F 9.0°, 10.5° 45.00” Slight Draw D3 Aldila NV-F R,S
Speed LD M Straight neck (SN) 10.5°, 12.0° 45.00” Slight Draw D2 Aldila NVS-M R,S
Speed LD M Offset (OS) 9.0°, 10.5° 45.00” Draw D2 Aldila NVS-M R,S
Speed LD M OS Seniors 12.0° 45.00” Draw D1 Mitsubishi Bassara-M Lite
Speed LD M OS Women’s 13.5° 44.00” Draw C6 Mitsubishi Bassara-M Women’s

King Cobra Speed LD Fairway Metals:

Speed LD Fairway
View Hi-Res image

Speed LD Fairway Metals feature an extended profile from front to back, and an increased crown slope. This results in a deeper and lower center of gravity and higher MOI for high, draw-biased trajectory, and more distance and consistency from all turf conditions. Speed LD Fairway Metals are also Speed Tuned according to ball speed and available in Speed LD F (3, 5, 7), Speed LD M Offset (3, 5, 7), Speed LD M Offset Seniors' (3, 5, 7, 9) and Speed LD M Offset Women's (3, 5, 7, 9). Speed LD Fairways will have a suggested retail price of $225 for graphite and $200 for steel shafts.

KING COBRA SPEED PRO DRIVERS

King Cobra Speed Pro Drivers are the first drivers designed and developed with feedback from the Cobra PGA Tour Staff and are X/Speed Tuned for extreme ball speed players. Featuring a traditional pear-shaped driver head, the Speed Pro Drivers are designed to create high launch, pro spin conditions and optimal distance. Speed Pro drivers are available in two models - the Speed Pro D and Speed Pro S. The Speed Pro D features a deep face and enhanced MOI of 4,500 for high launch and low spin. The Speed Pro S features a shallow face and higher MOI of 4,900 for high launch and low-mid spin. Speed Pro Drivers will begin shipping on March 1 with a suggested retail price of $480.

"The Cobra R&D team has been working with our PGA Tour staff to ensure that we have the best equipment to compete and win at the highest level of professional golf," said J.B. Holmes, who already put the driver into play at the Mercedes Championship and finished T4. "The results of hours of testing and refining equipment on Tour will now be passed on to all golfers with the latest drivers from Cobra Golf."


Speed Pro S
View Hi-Res image Speed Pro D
View Hi-Res image Speed Pro S - Back
View Hi-Res image


Speed Pro Driver Technology:

* Milled Dual -Rhombus Face Insert - Creates a more efficient face design to further optimize ball speed via maximum Coefficient of Restitution (COR) across the face.
* Integrated Swing Weight Screw - Allows for factory swing weight adjustments for custom orders. Center back screw helps create a neutral ball flight and optimizes CG location.
* Square-To-Open Face Alignment - Traditional top-down profile with square to open alignment at address.
* Available in Two Models - Pro D (Deep Face) for high launch and low spin, and Pro S (Shallow Face) for high launch and low-mid spin.

Model/loft Length Swing Weight Shaft Type Stock Flex
X/Pro D 
D 8.5° 45.00” D4 Aldila VS Proto 65 S, X
D 9.5° 45.00” D4 Aldila VS Proto 65 S, X
D 10.5° 45.00” D4 Aldila VS Proto 65 S
X/Pro S 
S 8.5° 45.00” D4 Fujikura Speeder PRO S, X
S 9.5° 45.00” D4 Fujikura Speeder PRO S, X
S 10.5° 45.00” D4 Fujikura Speeder PRO S

King Cobra Speed Pro Fairway Metals:

View Hi-Res image


Speed Pro Fairway Metals were also driven by Tour player feedback. These metals provide a lower profile for tight fairways, neutral weighting, high launch and pro spin conditions. The result is optimal distance for extreme ball speed players. The thin, 275 laser-welded maraging steel face insert maximizes ball speed and the integrated swing weight screw offers correct swing weight adjustments at factory. Speed Pro Fairways are available in 13, 15 and 18 degree lofts with a variety of flex, grip and shaft options. Speed Pro Fairways will have a suggested retail price of $250 for graphite and $225 for steel.

SPEED TUNING

Speed LD and Speed Pro drivers and fairways are designed to optimize each golfer's personal ball speed by tuning the head, shaft and grip to specific player profiles. The King Cobra Speed LD is Speed Tuned in F and M models for fast and moderate ball speed players while the King Cobra Speed Pro is designed for extreme ball speed players.

Speed Pro X Speed LD F Speed LD M
Current Ball Speed 150+ mph 125-155 mph 110-140 mph
Current Swing Speed 104+ mph 87-108 mph 76-97 mph
Current Average Drive 265+ yards 220-275 yards 210-250 yards
Player Profile Tuned to give extreme ball speed players high launch, lower spin and added workability to optimize their distance and accuracy. Available in deep (D) and shallow (S) face models. Tuned to optimize fast ball speed players’ distance and accuracy by providing a slight draw-bias ball flight, high launch and low to mid spin. Tuned to give moderate ball speed players unmatched distance and forgiveness with a maximum draw-bias head design, lighter shafts, extra high launch and mid spin.

For more information about the King Cobra Speed LD and Speed Pro Drivers and Fairway Metals, visit us online at Cobra Golf or contact Cobra Customer Service (800-555-9282) or Todd Colburn, Director of Cobra Marketing (760-930-2160).

Titleist, FootJoy, Cobra and Pinnacle comprise the major golf brands of Acushnet Company, an operating company of Fortune Brands, Inc. (NYSE - FO).


----------

